
Suspend Your Disbelief (or, how to ruin everything in 7 steps) [video] - mcguire
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deg1wmYjwtk
======
mcguire
Vihart, on how human nature and recommendation algorithms combine to make
everything suck forever: The poo is _supposed_ to hit the fan.

With the added benefit of a step-by-step plan to re-create modern social
structures!

